

A 72 hour review of OnStar - dforbin
http://technocracycheck.blogspot.com/2009/07/72-hour-review-of-onstar.html

======
popstafarian
nice review

------
BearOfNH
The review is nice as far as it goes, but given the tech bent of the author
I'm a little surprised he isn't the least bit leery about turning control of
his car over to somebody else.

All your movements can be monitored. Accidentally park near a crime scene last
week? They can unilaterally disable your engine until the police have had a
chance to interrogate and clear you.

Not scary enough? Envision your own nightmare, perhaps starting with a crook
driving behind you and forcing your car to a dead stop, having broken the
communications protocol.

I think the potential downside risks well outweigh the known benefits. To
paraphrase Inspector Renault, it's the paranoid in me...

